# regolazione a pantografo attuata mediante viti e madreviti



## scarabeo

Ciao a tutti... volevo sapere se il modo utilizzato per tradurre qsta frase è giusto o meno... perchè ho qualche dubbio.... sulla parola pantografo grazie  ciao

Régulation à “*pantographe”*fait avec vis et écrous galvanisé (avec deus petit volantes).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Scarabeo, benvenuta in WRF!
Potresti precisare il tipo di regolazione di cui stai parlando? Forse una frase più lunga... 

Edit: Ho ricevuto una tua e-mail, ma mi dispiace, rispondo solo tramite il forum. Sarebbe interessante per tutti, anche per te, che tu ribadisca qui la risposta inviatami.


----------



## scarabeo

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Scarabeo, benvenuta in WRF!
> Potresti precisare il tipo di regolazione di cui stai parlando? Forse una frase più lunga...
> 
> Edit: Ho ricevuto una tua e-mail, ma mi dispiace, rispondo solo tramite il forum. Sarebbe interessante per tutti, anche per te, che tu ribadisca qui la risposta inviatami.


 
Ciao... ma siccome sono iscritta da poco devo ancora capire bene come funziona il forum...


----------



## scarabeo

Dunque per specificare meglio... e per sapere se la traduzione della frase è corretta o meno... si tratta di un attrezzo usato nei cimiteri per aprira la terra... che appunto viene chiamato apri terra... grazie a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

scarabeo said:


> Ciao... ma siccome sono iscritta da poco devo ancora capire bene come funziona il forum...


Certo! Si intuiva facilmente...



scarabeo said:


> Dunque per specificare meglio... e per sapere se la traduzione della frase è corretta o meno... si tratta di un attrezzo usato nei cimiteri per aprira la terra... che appunto viene chiamato apri terra... grazie a tutti


Accidenti, mai visto da queste parti!

Sarà quest'aggeggio (CLIC)? E il testo qui ?

Ecco, ti propongo una soluzione "tutto compreso" (perché risulta più facile a me): "étrésillon (étai, étançon) mobile à parallélogrammes, réglage de l'écartement par vis galvanisées actionnées par des manivelles reportées à la partie supérieure".

Pfffuittt...


----------



## scarabeo

Ciao ... siiiii grazie matoupaschat era esattamente questo...dunque la mia traduzione è totalmante sbagliata...dovrei correggere anche il titolo a questo punto _OUTIL UTILISÉ POUR SÉPARER __LA TERRE _non va più bene??? tu che ne pensi???


----------



## matoupaschat

Del tutto sbagliata, non direi, ma è sicuramente una cosa difficile tradurre un nome così concreto e ...abusivo. Mica riuscirai ad aprire la terra con questo coso, serve ovviamente a tenere separati i due lati di uno scavo, quando il terreno sia mobile o le condizioni atmosferiche pericolose. Dovendo scegliere un nome in francese, prenderei piuttosto étai o étançon che sono parole comuni. Ad ogni modo, la foto rende chiaro il concetto.
Edit Ci penso solo adesso: pantographe è un falso amico, si capisce ma è di uso molto meno comune in francese, cfr: CLIC


----------



## scarabeo

davvero tante grazie...la traduzione è qualcosa di veramente difficile...dunque étançon va bene come nome dell'attrezzo utilizzato... senza aggiungere neint'altro giusto????


----------



## scarabeo

Ciao a tutti qualcuno saprebbe fornirmi qualche link utile per quanto riguarda CONFORMITÀ OMOLOGAZIONI GARANZIE  di attrezzature tipo scale e/o altro ?????
Esempio :
CONFORME ALLA NORMATIVA TECNICA SPECIFICA PER LA QUALE È GARANTITA LA SICUREZZA NELLA COSTRUZIONE E NELL’IMPIEGO DI SCALE PORTATILI PER TUTTO IL TERRITORIO ITALIANO .... grazie  ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

scarabeo said:


> davvero tante grazie...la traduzione è qualcosa di veramente difficile...dunque étançon va bene come nome dell'attrezzo utilizzato... senza aggiungere neint'altro giusto????


Di niente! Étançon va bene, ma con tutto il seguito, diciamo che il minimo è "étançon mobile ajustable".



scarabeo said:


> Ciao a tutti qualcuno saprebbe fornirmi qualche link utile per quanto riguarda CONFORMITÀ OMOLOGAZIONI GARANZIE di attrezzature tipo scale e/o altro ?????
> Esempio :
> CONFORME ALLA NORMATIVA TECNICA SPECIFICA PER LA QUALE È GARANTITA LA SICUREZZA NELLA COSTRUZIONE E NELL’IMPIEGO DI SCALE PORTATILI PER TUTTO IL TERRITORIO ITALIANO .... grazie  ciao


In principio, devi aprire un nuovo thread per ogni domanda. Poi se non si tratta di lingua, siamo partiti male: non è consentito dal regolamento. 
Ti posso anche dire che non sarò d'aiuto in quell'ambito, mi dispiace, non mi ci intendo per niente.

Bon weekend!


----------

